# Whats your favorite food



## Wolfpack76 (Jan 5, 2008)

MY *favorite is pizza*


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 5, 2008)

This has been done before... but, what the hell!

Cheeseburgers!


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jan 5, 2008)

my signature sandwich, which is admittedly very basic but if prepared properly is more enjoyable to me than ANYTHING else.
second would be good Samosas. I hope you know what they are!


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 5, 2008)

tofu-wok.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm rather fond of crab cakes....I'm not really sure of a "favorite" though....


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 5, 2008)

Wolfpack76 said:


> MY *favorite is pizza*



Choice of champions, brutha.


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2008)

Rice pilaf.


----------



## Michael (Jan 5, 2008)

Spaghetti bolinas. 

Down here, we call it spag bog.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 5, 2008)

BBQ Pork ribs.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 5, 2008)

Everything from Polish national food


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 6, 2008)

sushi, shashliki (russian shish kebob), or turkish food are all tied on top...


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 6, 2008)

Mexican, BBQ ribs (especially those from a place in a little town near me), fried chicken and cheese.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 6, 2008)

Anything at Golden Temple in Brookline, MA.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 6, 2008)

Italian, Greek, or Hungarian


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 6, 2008)

Not enough of you guys grew up near the Chesepeake Bay 


CRABS DAMNIT!!!

Especially in cake form.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 6, 2008)

crab rangoon or lutefisk.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 6, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> crab rangoon or lutefisk.



Silly Norwegians  

Is lutefisk really.... good? I've never had it, but it's definetly an odd food if you didn't grow up with it.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 6, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Silly Norwegians
> 
> Is lutefisk really.... good? I've never had it, but it's definetly an odd food if you didn't grow up with it.



it is to me.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 6, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Silly Norwegians
> 
> Is lutefisk really.... good? I've never had it, but it's definetly an odd food if you didn't grow up with it.





wikipedia said:


> * interview with Jeffrey Steingarten, author of The Man Who Ate Everything (translated quote from a 1999 article in Norwegian newspaper Dagbladet
> 
> "Lutefisk is not food, it is a weapon of mass destruction. It is currently the only exception for the man who ate everything. Otherwise, I am fairly liberal, I gladly eat worms and insects, but I draw the line on lutefisk."
> "What is special with lutefisk?"
> ...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 6, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> it is to me.



I'd like to try it. But there's not a big Norwegian population around here (that I know about at least)


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 6, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I'd like to try it. But there's not a big Norwegian population around here (that I know about at least)



Just take some fish and roll it in rat poison, then boil it for an hour.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 6, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I'd like to try it. But there's not a big Norwegian population around here (that I know about at least)



Scandanavian Recipes

Make it yourself.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 6, 2008)

feeds 10 people
time needed: about 2 weeks 

Ingredients: 
1 kg dried fish 
100 g caustic soda 
30 liters of water 



HOly fuck


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 6, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> feeds 10 people
> time needed: about 2 weeks
> 
> Ingredients:
> ...



It beats fermented fish, that takes 6 months to make. And smell even worst.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 6, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> feeds 10 people
> time needed: about 2 weeks
> 
> Ingredients:
> ...



yep. that's about it.
there's this whole insane process that you have to go through to make it edible, though. the fish is traditionally soaked in lye, which makes it caustic, so the fish has to be soaked in recycled water for a few days.

or you could just order dried lutefisk on the internet, and boil it yourself.



Desecrated said:


> It beats fermented fish, that takes 6 months to make. And smell even worst.



i like it.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 6, 2008)

you like surströmming ?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 6, 2008)

tunnbröd and surströmming are awesome.

do you?


----------



## Naren (Jan 6, 2008)

Chris said:


> Rice pilaf.



That's a pretty good one. I had that a few days ago.

My favorite would be sushi. Second place would probably be quesadillas (specifically chicken quesadillas with jalapenos, sour cream, guacamole, fresh lettace, tomatos, and onions, and so on). Third place would probably be pizza, like the original poster. Fourth place would be tonkatsu and chicken katsu (since they're basically just chicken and pork versions of the same thing). And fifth place would probably be tenpura (my favorites being shrimp, green peppers, and this white fish that I don't know what they call in English).

I guess I like all of those so much that I couldn't just pick one... but sushi probably has that spot.... which means... I _did_ pick one. :wallbang:


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 6, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> tunnbröd and surströmming are awesome.
> 
> do you?



I'm a vegan now, but even as a kid I wouldn't go near that stuff, It's FERMENTED fish for christ sake


----------



## playstopause (Jan 6, 2008)

Chinese fondue.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 6, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> fermented fish ftw. i love the stuff, and you're entirely correct in thinking that its delicious.




fixed.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 6, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I'm a vegan now, but even as a kid I wouldn't go near that stuff, It's ROTTING fish for christ sake



+1


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmmm. Some kinda Tex-Mex. They're all pretty much the same thing just cooked different ways lol.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 7, 2008)

Here you go Shawn. A place where you and Stichy-poo can get lutefisk year round.

Olsen Fish Company has been operating on the north side of Minneapolis processing Lutefisk and Pickled Herring since 1910.


----------



## JBroll (Jan 8, 2008)

Innocence...

But when that's not around I really like pho, pad thai, curry, and steak.

Jeff


----------



## Variant (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm a huge fan (and cook) of Mediterranean, Middle Eastern, North African, and Caribbean cuisines and there are many that I love, but as fav meals go it's really tough to beat a top tier center cut fillet mignon. Match it up with a pound of snow crab legs, and start it off with an appetizer of scallops and a good Cesar and I'm happy...



 ...wait: Also preempt that off with a perfectly made dry martini as an aperitif... and follow up with a McAllen 18-year as a digestif.





 ..._*and*_: Tiramisu for desert!  Yeah... that'd make the perfect meal.



 




 




...oh yeah: Then I go back to my place with Melissa Joan Hart, Thora Birch, and Christina Ricci and bang them into oblivion like a demented porn star.  



There... I'm done.


----------



## Jason (Jan 9, 2008)

Variant said:


> I'm a huge fan (and cook) of Mediterranean, Middle Eastern, North African, and Caribbean cuisines and there are many that I love, but as fav meals go it's really tough to beat a top tier center cut fillet mignon. Match it up with a pound of snow crab legs, and start it off with an appetizer of scallops and a good Cesar and I'm happy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




None of that sounded good..except the scallops


----------



## playstopause (Jan 9, 2008)

^

Don't you know Tiramisu? The cake of the gods.


----------



## Benzesp (Jan 11, 2008)

Whole Foods makes this Italian chicken noodle soup, I could eat that stuff every day and never complain.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 11, 2008)

I have to add good pit cooked barbeque to my yummy list. With cold beer and hot cornbread! 






































EAT SHIT! EAT YOU ALL SHIT! 

[action=]Popsyche misses this guy already[/action]


----------



## playstopause (Jan 11, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> EAT SHIT! EAT YOU ALL SHIT!
> 
> [action=]Popsyche misses this guy already[/action]


----------



## Jason (Jan 11, 2008)

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Don't you know Tiramisu? The cake of the gods.



Meh. It's alright..


----------



## playstopause (Jan 11, 2008)

Jason said:


> Meh. It's alright..



I mean a _real, good_ Tiramisu nice restaurant-style. Not the shit you find in grocery stores.
It has alcohol, you should like it!


----------



## Jason (Jan 11, 2008)

playstopause said:


> I mean a _real, good_ Tiramisu nice restaurant-style. Not the shit you find in grocery stores.
> It has alcohol, you should like it!



We actually have very good Italian restaraunts down here  I just don't care for the main flavors in Tiamisu ie: Coffee and custard.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 11, 2008)

Jason said:


> We actually have very good Italian restaraunts down here  I just don't care for the main flavors in Tiamisu ie: Coffee and custard.



Coffee and custard! Whatchu talkin' 'bout Willis! Try Rum and Mascarpone.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jason said:


> We actually have very good Italian restaraunts down here  I just don't care for the main flavors in Tiamisu ie: Coffee and custard.



When I make it I use cocoa instead of coffee.


----------



## Variant (Jan 12, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Coffee and custard! Whatchu talkin' 'bout Willis! Try Rum and Mascarpone.



I prefer amaretto in mine, but yeah, done right it's decadent.  

I've yet to master (or even try) doing it myself, though I do a dessert called semifreddo al cioccolato that also employs the marscapone, hand whipped cream, with touches of semisweet chocolate, espresso, and marsala wine that is equally as awesome. Its a one shot at a time kinda deal though, you combine the ingredients, whip it up and then it sets in the freezer for a set amount of time, not much more, not much less... then you have to garnish and eat it.


----------



## Wolfpack76 (Feb 4, 2009)

Pizza


----------



## techjsteele (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow, long time no see buddy! As for food, I'd say Mexican food all the way.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 4, 2009)

+ for Mexican food!!!

That's all I ever cook my girl... and if I had it my way, it's all I'd ever eat .


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 5, 2009)

A Garibaldi's pizza with pepperoni onions and green peppers.
Tastes epic the day after served cold with some OJ.


----------



## Harry (Feb 5, 2009)

Pizza.
Always will be, always has been


----------



## theglue_aka_me (Feb 5, 2009)

my death row meal would absolutely be pizza + beer


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 8, 2009)

ooppps i guess its sama some yugoslavian food my grandma makes. Or yorkshire puddings.


----------



## AySay (Feb 8, 2009)

Indian food, and Italian food...Liking of one of them is in the genes


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2009)

What a weird thread bump. 

Fine, chicken wings or sesame chicken.


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 8, 2009)

Carne asada anything really.


----------



## Jachop (Feb 9, 2009)

SUSHI!


----------



## Vairocarnal (Feb 28, 2009)

Naren said:


> That's a pretty good one. I had that a few days ago.
> 
> My favorite would be sushi. Second place would probably be quesadillas (specifically chicken quesadillas with jalapenos, sour cream, guacamole, fresh lettace, tomatos, and onions, and so on). Third place would probably be pizza, like the original poster. Fourth place would be tonkatsu and chicken katsu (since they're basically just chicken and pork versions of the same thing). And fifth place would probably be tenpura (my favorites being shrimp, green peppers, and this white fish that I don't know what they call in English).
> 
> I guess I like all of those so much that I couldn't just pick one... but sushi probably has that spot.... which means... I _did_ pick one. :wallbang:



Sushi is definitely on my top list as well but probably in the second or third place spot (It's impossibly for me to entirely love a food that I make all day everyday). What's the Nihongo name for the whitefish?



Rick said:


> What a weird thread bump.
> 
> Fine, chicken wings or sesame chicken.



Dude you should come get sushi at my work sometime.


----------



## Vairocarnal (Mar 3, 2009)

...we have spicy chili lime wings....


----------

